# Serial Number Help--Elgin



## TieDye (May 3, 2018)

Can you help me decipher this first part of this Elgin serial number?  It is a Sears made Elgin, I was told.???    I know the last 3 digits are consecutive type numbers, but the FIRST 3 numbers have me wondering.  It is *1 42*  with the space in between them.  Is this a 1941, made in month 2 or the 2nd quarter  (explain the 2) OR is it a 1942 made in January or 1st quarter?  Help me decipher these first 3 numbers please.  Here's a picture of the bike.  The MOD 502 is there as well.  Model number 189.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2018)

I believe she's Murray built.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/


----------



## TieDye (May 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe she's Murray built.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/
> View attachment 800036



*The MOD on the bike is MOD 502.  I was told it was built for Sears. ???*


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2018)

TieDye said:


> *The MOD on the bike is MOD 502.  I was told it was built by Sears. ???*



Bikes during that era sold by Sears were badged Elgin, but manufactured by Murray & Westfield. A few were made by Monark.


----------



## TieDye (May 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Bikes during that era sold by Sears were badged Elgin, but manufactured by Murray & Westfield. A few were made by Monark.



Are there any charts available for Murry, Westfield, or Monarks?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2018)

TieDye said:


> Are there any charts available for Murry, Westfield, or Monarks?



I posted the Murray numbers above. ^^^^


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2018)

TieDye said:


> Are there any charts available for Murry, Westfield, or Monarks?




Westfield(Columbia) serial numbers can be deciphered using @MrColumbia's site.
http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


As for prewar Monarks, I don't believe the serials have been figured out yet...afaik.


----------



## TieDye (May 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Westfield(Columbia) serial numbers can be deciphered using @MrColumbia's site.
> http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html
> 
> 
> As for prewar Monarks, I don't believe the serials have been figured out yet...afaik.



Thanks so much!!  I am wondering about the chain ring though.  All the 39 and 40's I've seen have solid chain rings. This one has never been apart from the crank.  So much to learn!  I love the bike!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2018)

TieDye said:


> Thanks so much!!  I am wondering about the chain ring though.  All the 39 and 40's I've seen have solid chain rings. This one has never been apart from the crank.  So much to learn!  I love the bike!!



I'm sure it's original. I've seen several with that same crankset.


----------



## TieDye (May 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure it's original. I've seen several with that same crankset.



Awesome info and help.  Thanks Mike!!


----------



## mickeyc (May 3, 2018)

The old girl looks good Deb.   Like the white tires better than the blue.

Mike


----------



## TieDye (May 3, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> The old girl looks good Deb.   Like the white tires better than the blue.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike.  They are actually cream Electra tires.  Still got to clean her up a bit.  I bought an original rear rim for her Sunday.  I love her!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 11, 2018)

Typically, a '41 Murray built Elgin would be coded "MOS-F", the Sears bikes have an extra S, compared to other Murrays. And, "MOD 502" is pretty standard. There are variations though, numbers that don't correspond to any known info.


----------

